# Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive



## kroatiaboy (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich hätte mal ne Frage.
Und zwar ein Kumpel von mir und sein Vater sind in einem Angelverein und die fahren jedes Jahr nach Holland aufn Kutter.
Da ist Essen, Busfahrt, Schlafplatz (Kutter), usw. dabei.
Man fährt halt Abends hin ist dann morgens da,
dann fahren wir raus aufs Meer und Angeln bis es dunkel wird, frühs am Morgen angeln angeln wir dann wieder so bis Mittag und fahren dann Abend wieder zurück nach Germany.
Nun meine Frage: Ist der Preis von *275 *€ für nicht Mitglieder inordnung ???
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*

Was kostet es für Mitglieder?


----------



## kroatiaboy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*

Ich glaub so 240-250 €


----------



## HAPE-1909 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*

Ob der Preis für Nichtmitglieder in Ordnung ist, entscheidest du allein!

In der Regel ist es fast überall so, das Nichtmitglieder einen kleinen Aufschlag zahlen, wenn ein Verein (wo Mitglieder Beiträge zahlen) eine Fahrt oder sonstiges veranstaltet.
Ob Angelverein, Sportverein oder sonstwas...

Und in deinem Fall sind es ja ca. 10 %, was meiner Meinung nach, nicht wirklich viel ist bzw. vollkommen in Ordnung ist.

Ob du das genauso siehst, ist aber letztlich deine eigene Entscheidung.
Es wird ja niemand gezwungen, den Preis zu zahlen...


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*

Was kostet die Busfahrt, was kostet der Kutter, welches Essen ist dabei? Im Bus, was auf dem Kutter? Auf welche Fischart fischt ihr?


----------



## kroatiaboy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*

Auf den Kutter ist jede Mahlzeit dabei und trinken kann günstig erworben werden.
im Bus halten wir an Raststätten an, das muss jedoch jeder selbst bezahlen.
Naturköder angeln, hauptsächlich fängt man Dorsch.


----------



## Skalar_AB (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*

Hallo, 
auch wir fahren mit dem Verein an die Ostsee zum Angeln. Die Reise ist ausgeschrieben für 5 Tage, wir verkürzen aber immer auf 4 Tage, angeln dafür aber täglich 12 Stunden. Der Preis beträgt 475,00 € Vollpension pro Person. Hinzu kommen noch 100,00 Mietkosten für den Bus und Sprit, zusammen also 575,00 €. Die Getränke müssen wir auch auf dem Schiff extra bezahlen. Du hast mit diesen Zahlen einen kleinen Vergleich. Ob die 275,00 € für dich in Ordnung sind, musst du dann entscheiden. Du liegst glaube ich in etwa in der gleichen Preiskategorie wie wir. Du musst selbst entscheiden, ob dir die Sache wert ist, ob du dir den Stress antun willst usw.....
Petri Heil
Skalar_AB


----------



## kroatiaboy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*

Naja, dann ist der Preis ja eigentlich i.o.
Mal schaun ob ich mitfahr.
Hat den noch jemand einen Tipp oder kann mir sagen was ich alles mitnehmen muss ?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*

Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, aber warum fragst du nicht einfach deinen Kumpel?

Wenn der jedes Jahr fährt, kann er dir genau sagen, was zu gebrauchen ist und was nicht?
Der kennt den Trip genauer, als jeder andere hier und wird daher besser Bescheid wissen.

Warum also in der Ferne schweifen, wenn die Antwort so nahe liegt? Ist doch schließlich dein Kumpel, warum sollte er dir da nicht helfen können/wollen?


----------



## kroatiaboy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*

Weil ich denke das er auch nicht alles weis !!
Er hat nur gemeint 1,80m Bootsrute mit 30lbs


----------



## meet (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Weil ich denke das er auch nicht alles weis !!
> Er hat nur gemeint 1,80m Bootsrute mit 30lbs



Hi,
überleg dir mal ob du nicht lieber ne längere Rute mitnimmst. Ich finde Ruten unter 2,50m aufm Kutter etwas problematisch. Ansonsten denke ich, dass du mit ner 30lbs-Rute nicht falsch liegst.
Ich war schon mehrmals aufm Kutter in Belgien unterwegs und habe, weil ich keinen Ansprechpartner habe, viele Dinge ausprobiert um Fische zu fangen. Meine Fazit ist, dass man unbedingt sich vor Ort mit Leuten absprechen muss, die Ahnung haben. Das heisst:
1. dass du mit deinem Kollegen (bzw Kollegen von Kollegen, die das schonmal gemacht haben) labern sollst.

2. dass du den richtigen Kleinkram (Köder, Bleie,...) alles aufm Kutter bekommst

Dann Petri heil, ich muss nurnoch 1Monat warten, bis ich das nächste mal in See steche! :q

Grüße Matthias


----------



## kroatiaboy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*

Ok danke   #6


----------



## kroatiaboy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*

Wäre eine Shakespeare 2in1 2,70m und bis 100g Wurfgewicht ok ?


----------



## meet (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Wäre eine Shakespeare 2in1 2,70m und bis 100g Wurfgewicht ok ?



Hallo,
dein Kollege hat doch von 30lbs gesprochen! Ich selbst habe in Belgien anfangs mit 300gr-Blei geangelt, was die meisten dort tun.
Seit ich ne dünne PowerPro habe und der Wasserwiderstand daher gering ist, nehme ich nurnoch 200gr-Bleie um runterzukommen. Mit weniger ist es teilweise schwer!

Fazit: Es kommt drauf an was du da für en Strömung unterm Boot hast und welche Schnurdicke du hast. Frag mal nach, wie schwer die Bleie bei euch sind. Ich würde ja auch auf 200-300gr tippen. Daraus folgt, dass die oben genannte Rute wohl zu leicht ist.

Achja, noch was: Man muss sich aufm Kutter immer etwas an seinen Angelnachbarn orientieren. Es bringt nix, wenn der eine 300gr verwendet, seine Schnur straff im 90° Winkel die Wasseroberfläche durchschneidet und der andere 150gr verwendet und dessen Schnur quer im Wasser liegt. Da ist die Gefahr nämlich sehr hoch, dass man sich gegenseitig fängt, was nicht zur Freundschaft untereinander beiträgt .

Ok, wann istn euer Trip und wo angelt ihr (die Niederlande sind groß)?
Grüße Matthias


----------



## kroatiaboy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preis für Holland Kutterangeln all inklusive*

Ok, 
weil die Shakespeare hab ich halt schon, aber ist ja nicht so schlimm.
Genau Infos hab ich leider noch nicht 
Gruß Marcel


----------

